# سوال عن محركات الدي سي



## الطريق (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عند عملية السيطرة على سرعة المحرك 
هل علينا ان نسيطر على التيار ام على الفولتية 
وشكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الإجابة باختصار هي الفولتية

أما الإجابة الالأكثر تفصيلا هي أن التحكم في التيار هو التحكم في عزم الدوران torque
حيث أن

```
T = Kt * I
```
حيث T هو عزم الدوران، Kt هو ثابت المحرك، I هو شدة التيار

والعزم هو المسئول عن التغلب على الاحتكاك والقوى الميكانيكية الأخرى، وهو المسئول عن التسارع التباطؤ
حيث

```
T = Tf + Tp + alpha * J
```
حيث Tf هو عزن الاحتكاك و Tp هو عزم العملية process مثل رفع وزن لأعلى وهو قد يكون موجب أو سالب و alpha هو عجلة الدوران وهو قد يكون موجب أو سالب وJ هو عزم القصور الذاتي ويعتمد على الوزن والشكل الهندسي ونقل الحركة

هذا بالنسبة للتيار
أما بالنسبة للفولتية فهي المسئولة عن إيجاد التيار، كما أنها قيمتها تحدها سرعة الدوران وفقا للعلاقة التالية

```
V = I*R + Kv * N
V = T/Kt * R + Kv * N
```
حيث V هي الفولتية، R هي مقاومة الملفات، Kv هو ثابت الفولتية العكسية، N هي سرعة الدوران
وثابت الفولتية العكسية يحدد الفولت المتولد نتيجة دوران المحرك، وهو نفس التأثير الذي يحدث في المولد الكهربائي حيث يتولد الفولت نتيجة حركة موصل (ملفات المحرك في هذه الحالة) في مجال مغناطيسي
وبالتالي فإن المحرك لا يستطيع الدوران بسرعة لا نهائية في حالة الفولتية الثابتة، بل يتسارع إلى أن تصل السرعة إلى مستوى يجعل الفولتية العكسية back EMF متساوية تقريبا مع الفولتية الداخلة للمحرك
لفهم هذا بالمعادلات نعيد ترتيب المعادلة السابقة كالتالي


```
N = (V - T/Kt)/Kv
```
وفي حالة عدم وجود حمل تصبح المعادلة ببساطة

```
N = V/Kv
```
وبهذا يتضح أن الفولتية لها تأثير مباشر على السرعة
والعامل الآخر المؤثر في السرعة هو الحمل الميكانيكي، وهذا ما تلحظة عندما تحاول اللإمساك بمحرك دي سي أثناء دورانه، ستجد أن سرعته انخفضت بصورة ملحوظة، ولو قست التيار في هذه الحالة ستجده مرتفع
لذا، إذا رغبت في الحركة بسرعة ثابتة، فعليك زيادة الفولتية عند زيادة الحمل والعكس

آخر نقطة اراها جديرة بالذكر هو أنه في حالة استعمال الوحدات المناسبة تجد أن Kt و Kv دائما متساويان

ملحوظة: في معادلات الفولتية تم إهمال تأثير حث الملفات inductance

أرجو السؤال إن وجدت نقطة غير واضحة


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*تصحيح معادلة*

أعتذر عن خطأ في المشاركة السابقة ف معادلة السرعة
المعادلة الصحيحة هي:
*N = (V - T/Kt*R)/Kv*


----------



## dodo_dovelike (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر اأخى


----------

